# radiant manifold; mounting it upside down?



## barnartist (Jan 15, 2011)

just opened up my new manifold I bought from pex universe. This is a little different for me because on another part of my house I just used copper and I built my own manifold. This one has the pressure and temp gauges... here is what it looks like www.pexuniverse.com/store/product/radiant-heat-manifold-ssm003
Since I have limited space for mounting and I am putting the lines in above the manifold, it sure would be easier to mount the thing upside down as to be able to connect the pex immediately from the top, or better said I would not have to bring the line down and make the bends to connect to the manifold.

I am able to flip the air seperators to "up" position, but the pressure gauges would be pointed down as well as the hand cranks for manual adjustment.

Tell me i CAN DO IT FELLAS!


----------



## bigburner (Jan 15, 2011)

as long as the flow meters don't depend on gravity for a % of there return, ya do it.


----------



## heaterman (Jan 15, 2011)

Hard to tell exactly without having it in my hands but it looks like it should be OK from here. Just rotate the air vents to the top and connect.


----------



## in hot water (Jan 15, 2011)

Fine upside down, with the exception of chilled water systems.

hr


----------



## barnartist (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey thanks that is good news. I didn't think it would matter my only thought was sediment? Should make things much easier. I picked my way through bing images and have not seen any installs upside down. 

What would the cold system effect?


----------

